# 10 favorites from Kauai



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 16, 2011)

Here are some of my favorite HDR photos from Kauai from our visit this summer. 

It was quite a pleasant vacation and there were excellent photo opportunities at every turn. 

#1: A church in Hanalei







#2: Sunset from Princeville






#3: A lookout over the Na Pali coast. The elevation is over a mile at this point. 





#4: The vast Waimea Canyon






#5: Dead tree above the Waimea Canyon






#6: A quaint church in Kapaa Town





#7: Another Princeville sunset





#8: Vista from golf course in Princeville






#9: Dipping hillsides near the Waimea Canyon






#10: The small island of Pu'uwai in the distance. No tourists are allowed on this island, it is invite only! 







Cheers!


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2011)

Kauai is an amazing island!!! Thanks for sharing!!! 
Did you take many hikes??


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like an awesome place to have a camera!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 18, 2011)

mishele said:


> Kauai is an amazing island!!! Thanks for sharing!!!
> Did you take many hikes??



We hiked the Kalalau trail... Only a little bit of the way. It goes 12 miles and we went well under a mile. But it was awesome nonetheless!

Also did a very short hike at the Na Pali coast lookout.


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2011)

We got rained out on the Kalalau Trail....=( So I will have to do that on my next trip! 
Thanks for sharing.....it was nice to relive Kauai through you!!


----------



## Redeyejedi (Oct 20, 2011)

great shots!!
i am quite familiar with where you took those shots, i too did kalalau swamp trail, saw a few hunters along the way.
the grand canyon of the pacific is quite the awe inspiring site; every time i return. i left a lens hood on a guard rail up there 
ahhh, memories

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 20, 2011)

Redeyejedi said:


> great shots!!
> i am quite familiar with where you took those shots, i too did kalalau swamp trail, saw a few hunters along the way.
> the grand canyon of the pacific is quite the awe inspiring site; every time i return. i left a lens hood on a guard rail up there
> ahhh, memories
> ...



Too bad about your lens hood 

The Kalalau swamp trail? I've never head of that.


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2011)

I think you mean Alakai Swamp Trail. That is a wonderful 8 mile hike!! 
[h=1][/h]


----------

